# What bicycle(s) did you acquire in 2015?



## vuniw (Dec 15, 2015)

As the year comes to a close I want to know what you have added to your collection in the past 12 months. 

Although I had to sell a bunch to acquire a few, it has been a great year overall. Picked up a Lovell Diamond still in its crate, a Racycle Roadster, and a beautiful 1886 Columbia Expert.

What have you picked up?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 15, 2015)

*2015*

Just these two, 36 Shelby and 39 Hiawatha ( Shelby built). Not a very productive year for bikes.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 15, 2015)

*what bicycles did you acquire in 2015*

wow i got more bikes this year . thanks vuniw for posting this form  from bicycle larry


----------



## vuniw (Dec 15, 2015)

I forgot about 2 more! Mens and Womens Columbia shaft drive. It was the year of the Columbia for me


----------



## vuniw (Dec 15, 2015)

Great pictures guys. Thank you for contributing


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 15, 2015)

Only picked up one this year, a 41 Schwinn Streamliner. This year's bike funds went towards the purchase of a new Ram for hauling bikes and my cars.

Ooops, I forgot all about the my first of January purchase. The Fair Lady was my very first........................................................girls bike. What a beautiful parts donor!


----------



## mike j (Dec 15, 2015)

More like a rescue, than a pickup year for me...


----------



## partsguy (Dec 16, 2015)

Lots of bikes have passed through me this year...not all of them made it out alive :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2015)

mike j said:


> More like a rescue, than a pickup year for me...




who are the four CABE Members???


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 16, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 258836View attachment 258844View attachment 258843View attachment 258842View attachment 258841View attachment 258840View attachment 258839View attachment 258838View attachment 258837View attachment 258845



nothing but the best here!!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks Larry, I left a few off too.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 16, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Thanks Larry, I left a few off too.




HA!I just saw your name and figured you came BACK on to post the other half of the bikes you bought!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 16, 2015)

lol...maybe tonight


----------



## the tinker (Dec 16, 2015)

View attachment 258861View attachment 258862Colson snap tank




J.C. ColorflowView attachment 258865

 A Hawthorne 5 bar Huffman and  Columbia and a   Westenflyer for parts 

A Colson that I made into a ratrod 

This is the green Colson the day I bought it for $40.
And started the year off getting this Colson basket project that is yet to be put together.  A very good year for sure.Thank you lord.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 16, 2015)

Robertriley- that's an impressive year http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...)-did-you-acquire-in-2015&p=520952#post520952.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 16, 2015)

Except for the big dent in the rear fender from shipping, a very nice 1960 DELUXE TORNADO


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 16, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> HA!I just saw your name and figured you came BACK on to post the other half of the bikes you bought!




Here are some more from this year


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 16, 2015)

Where are the scrubbinrims 2015 acquisitions...surely he has seen this thread?
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 16, 2015)

Lol...Let's see them Chris.  I think we has both had stellar years.


----------



## hellshotrods (Dec 16, 2015)

I picked this one up from a local greaser....  the oldest bike in my collection.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 16, 2015)

Just this 1954 JC Higgins Jetflow for me this year. Of course, there's still a couple weeks left...


----------



## jd56 (Dec 17, 2015)

Just a few worth posting

























It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## partsguy (Dec 17, 2015)

Picked up this project, against my better judgement. A '63 Avanti

When I first got it:







The way it sits now, after pillaging my boneyard for parts. I still need a front and rear rack (got a lead on one)


----------



## bricycle (Dec 17, 2015)

Sold 15, bought 7. trying to get total down to 6 from 20


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 17, 2015)

I did not get a single new bike, unless you count street finds that were quickly stripped for parts.    I'm kinda proud of myself.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 17, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Sold 15, bought 7. trying to get total down to 6 from 20




I think I picked up about 20 and sold the same.  That is about 5 times more then I have ever done in years past.   I did a lot of upgrades to my collection, I basically purchased OG paint bikes to replace my restored bikes and fell into a few bikes that where on my bucket list and that bumped I few keepers from the collection.


----------



## vuniw (Dec 17, 2015)

Great pictures guys! I wish I knew more about post wood rim era bikes so I could appreciate them more


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 17, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 258895View attachment 258896
> 
> I picked this one up from a local greaser....  the oldest bike in my collection.




Greaser, lol been a long time since I've heard that expression.  Nice looking ride HHR


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2015)

I traded a few bikes in and out this past year, but the one bike that surprised me the most was this 1940 Shelby Speedline Supreme.
I acquired this one courtesy of The Cabe.
It was an original estate find out of Buffalo, New York.
I hadn't been a big fan of these extended tank Shelby's before, but after living with this one for awhile, I've got to say, I love the look and feel of this bike .
Big surprise for me, because I wasn't thinking that I'd like it as much as I do.
So this 1940 Shelby was my acquisition of the year for 2015.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Dec 17, 2015)

Well, let's see here...

1940 Elgin 4-star Deluxe





1956 JC Higgins Jetflow




1951 Schwinn Black Phantom




1957 Murray Super Deluxe Fleetline (that I finally bought back)




1952 Schwinn Hornet




1964 Sears Spaceliner Ratrod (which I later sold)




1938 Hawthorne Zep (sorry for the crappy pic)




And a 1950 Western Flyer Super


----------



## JKT (Dec 17, 2015)

here are just a few of the ones I picked up this year... others I don't have photos of right now...
my Rocket bike



1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme 



another Firestone Fleetwood Supreme 



Elgin Twin bar 20



1936 Rollfast V20 or K20 ( I now have all the correct parts for it) 



another 1936 Rollfast


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 18, 2015)

Super cool thread, I haven't had as good of year as some, but, for my first full year buying and refurbishing, I'm on cloud 9 and looking forward to 2016!! Joe
















Sold the Starlet and the Colson snap tank, and many others have come and gone, but these are some of my favorites.


----------



## vuniw (Dec 18, 2015)

I love the mini twinns! I have a coppertone one and I am looking for a green one and blue one at some point in my life.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 18, 2015)

2015 started off very early in January as an ebay seller accepted by 1K offer (legit OBO, not premature auction ending) for this ’38 Speedline Airflow within a couple hours of being listed.  It was a 2 hour round trip to get her and during the Summer I found an aluminum mouse light intact for $10 to complete the bike.




I lost this ’38 slab tank Colson at the Morphy’s PA auction as the under bidder the previous Fall, but fortunately the high bidder was a friend of mine and when he offered it to me, I was in a better position to buy it.




Found this pre 1903 Yale hanging from the ceiling of a Maryland antique store for $750 and Sam F. helped me with a period saddle, grips, and tires reasonably.




I was notified by a friend here at the CABE regarding this first year ’36 Autocycle at a mid-week auction in PA that had spontaneously been announced just a couple days prior.  When I received the pm the same day, I happened to be up in Baltimore nearby and turned my wheels around to attend the auction live.  Its wasn’t uncontested, but at $2,300 hammer price with fees, I was pretty happy to own it and not being a Schwinn guy, I wasn’t thinking I’d ever add this coveted model to my collection unless it fell under the radar. Yes, the CABE member got a “tip.” 




I traded my ’18 Sears Chief to a friend here at the CABE for this ’35 Columbia and added some bling with an EA hornlight + flipper switch combo that I was reserving.




The ’36 Elgin Robin is a dream bike of mine and a CABE member had posted this find several years ago, but periodically I sent correspondence asking if it were for sale, fortunately, it came available right after receiving my tax return and I was able to step up...how much is for me and the seller, but I will admit it did involve the proverbial “big boy wallet.”




This Twin 40 came up for sale here at the CABE by bikeyard and it sold in minutes being well priced and a true unmolested barn find.  Spent a lot of time on this one and added a rare Musselman 2-speed setup also acquired this year and thick spoked wheels and carefully cut the lens to fit and came out nice and nearly exact.




Picked up 8 bicycles at a NC Charlotte auction that was a lot of fun, but so hot, the auctioneer actually passed out…the bikes and the rest of the items almost were postponed, but they brought in another auctioneer to take his place.  Once the original auctioneer regained himself and returned it was time for the bikes and he was in a hurry.  He had an assistant walk a portion down the line o’ bikes and it was choice…for $200 a pop I think I took 4 at a time, a couple being ones I kept in this ’39 dual light, pencil springer ladies Monark and a ’43 Columbia Victory bike.  It was a great haul with some cool non-bike related stuff too and hung out with CABE member Todd and his wife Michelle a while making a worthwhile trip.






A new member had come to the CABE this February for info on his Hextube which he had originally priced high and my offer hadn’t been accepted, BUT I kept his text and when I went up to Trexlertown in October, he lived only an hour away and I’lll say he was a bit more motivated…and so was I after finding an aluminum top correct pedestal light and correct wheelset on a complete girls ’46 girls bike locally for a song.  I was hoping for a better pic to add, but it is still apart and being cleaned, however, once my wife has days off for the holiday towards the end of the month, I might be able to finish and update the pic.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 18, 2015)

I traveled a couple hours one way in the wee hours of the morning for an auction to buy a couple of Phantoms for resale and out of nowhere a local guy outbid me on both!  I was pissed as they only thing I had interest in and won was a 30’s standing fan, but as I was checking out, the winning bidder approached me about a bike he had that had 3 unusual tubes as part of the frame and when I drew a Skylark and a Colson Aristocrat on a napkin, he pointed to the later. I was thinking yeah right in my head, but sure enough it was in his barn 30 minutes later, but it took nearly 2 hours of coaxing for him to let it go.  Reason why was because I was the only one of several who had seen it and was honest with him on what it was…that and my bulging eyes I reckon.  This is a pic after it came out of my van and I have since added a badge and chainguard for it (thanks Scott and Jim!).  I am going to personally restore this uber rare bike in the coming Spring.




Purchased this blue ’17 Mead Roadster at Trexlertown for a price that forced my hand to buy it and I just picked it up recently because my van was full on the return home after selling 0, zilch, nada bikes at the event.  Cool rack, paint, and a swinging glass reflector.




Lastly, I won this twin cushion shaft drive Pierce at a near Buffalo auction as a phone bidder (while I was coaching my daughter’s soccer game) and the auctioneer delivered it to me in Maryland a month and a half later as I didn’t want the risk of shipping and taking apart.  After premium (no tax ) it was $3,850 which is a lot of cheese, but this is my favorite TOC bike and have been wanting a shaft drive in my collection for a time.  The condition is remarkably outstanding for it’s 1902-03 age and my son’s name is Pierce, so I sold a good bike as a fundraiser  and was ready to add this bike to our family.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;-BiLCJxpqi4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BiLCJxpqi4[/video]


----------



## spoker (Dec 19, 2015)

looks like there is still a good supply of old og bikes!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 19, 2015)

**** 1938 speed ****  cwc *****


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 19, 2015)

Eddie (CWCMAN), I think you had a pretty good year.  Let's see them.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2015)

I picked up a Cleveland welding company Western Flyer this year and a Colson single bar roadster. 






I love to have variety and so I have six different manufacture Prewar cruisers that I ride often.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just arrived this morning! 1964/5 Sears Spaceliner, all original, even the Allstate tires. Smooth and quiet rider. That's me. Al, on the left and fellow Caber Mike (MickeyC) on the right, making it official. Mike was nice enough to deliver the bike to Romeo. Thanks Mike!!


----------



## the tinker (Dec 19, 2015)

That's one nice looking middle weight Al. Nice when a couple Cabers can make a deal. That bike is my all time favorite middle weight.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 19, 2015)

the tinker said:


> That's one nice looking middle weight Al. Nice when a couple Cabers can make a deal. That bike is my all time favorite middle weight.




Thanks Tinker. I've always wanted a Spaceliner, and I'm glad that Mike had one available, was close by, and delivered it too. In the living room now shaking it down, lol!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 19, 2015)

Love it!! Such a great looking bike!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 31, 2015)

When I read this thread 3 purchases came to mind for the year. But when I sat down and wrote a list I couldn't believe it was 8.
my favorites from this year.....


----------



## RJWess (Dec 31, 2015)

This has to be the find of the year!! Congratulations!!! Can’t wait to see it finished.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2015)

Not new to the hobby, but new to me. This year I met my true love...my gorgeous original paint 1937 Colson Standard Fully Equipped Motor-bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 31, 2015)

'37 Packard 



'49 Roadmaster 



And this just in.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice bikes, Frank! The Packard is awesome.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 1, 2016)

I've been out of the hobby since the late 80's but a friends free gift in January of an original 1963 JC Higgins Flightliner pulled me back in....then I HAD to have this 1949 Monark Rocket, and then I HAD to get my wife a 1947 BF Goodrich badged Schwinn DX...who knows what the new year might hold?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hmm....a few bikes....its no wonder my space is getting tight.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 1, 2016)

A few more


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 1, 2016)

*New bike*

just got this in 2015


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 1, 2016)

My keepers all from this year. Well...keepers till something bigger and better pop up, right?

















Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 17, 2016)

I picked up a few, these are my favorites.....

Todd
















Before



After


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Feb 18, 2016)

HEY HEY ALL YOU SERIOUS  " COLLECTORS"......I HAVE A FEW BIKES THAT I LIKE....SOME FROM THE ERA WHEN I WAS A KID DURING THE 40'S AND 50'S....NOW I AM JUST ABLE TO SLOWELY COLLECT TILL THE WIFE THREATENS CLOSURE ON THEM AND ME....I LIKE THE CLASSIC COLUMBIAS AND THE BOTH CLASSIC AND NEW SCHWINN TANK BIKES...IF IT IS SCHWINN I CAN LIVE WITH A FEW INACURACIES...I HAVE MOST OF THE MODEL SCHWINNS FROM THE 1950'S THAT I RIDE..I FOUND A PERFECT PAIR OF COLUMBIA F9T DELUX . ETC ETC. ETC. 1941 REPROS THAT SOME FOLKS HATE AND A FEW LIKE ME THINK ARE THE CADALLICS OF THEIR TIME.....OH WELL THERE IS MORE BUT I KEEP THEM COVERED IN THE GARAGE...EXCEPT FOR A BEAUTIFUL 1952 Schwinn BLACK PHANTOM...WHAT IS THE BIG DEAL THERE?.....


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2016)

A number of things "acquired" me....

1948 Henderson(just for the Whizzer)
1947 Straightbar
'10's Black Diamond
1920's 20" Columbia
1902? G & J Rambler
'10's Victor Arch
'10's Columbia Arch


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 18, 2016)

only acquired 2,a original '42 schwinn cycle truck,and a '39 firestone twin flex. keepers,riders.


----------



## None (Feb 20, 2017)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Well, let's see here...
> 
> 1940 Elgin 4-star Deluxe
> View attachment 259161
> ...




That Elgin four star is gorgeous!


----------



## None (Feb 20, 2017)

View attachment 259370

View attachment 259371

View attachment 259372

View attachment 259373

View attachment 259377

View attachment 259378

View attachment 259379

View attachment 259380

View attachment 259381

View attachment 259382[/QUOTE]

Holy smokes @scrubbinrims 2015 was a great year for you! That Airflow, that Robin...the twin 40!! That gorgeous Monark! :eek: What an exciting auction! I'd a peed my pants. Haha


----------

